# Flute Learning Resources



## Logan

Hi all. I was hoping for some advice on a good resource for mastering the flute. My teenage daughter has taken it up at school and she is really keen to master the basics as quickly as possible as she has ambitions to add to her repertoire of instruments in the near future. She has really taken to the musical arts (she already plays piano) and intends to go on to study it at college and university, all being well. And of course I am 100% behind her. She has access to her tutor once a week but anything else we can find to guide her would be an added bonus. I've been searching around for ebooks and learning resources for the flute for sale online but I was wondering if anybody had any specific recommendations. Is there a go to source for all instruments? That would be really handy as she starts to take on more. She has hinted that she would like to learn to play the violin also at some point. I am so proud of her. Anyway, apologies for waffling. Any pointers that anybody can offer will be much appreciated.


----------



## Pugg

We do have some flute players on this site, so stay tuned, if they know they help.


----------



## Logan

Logan said:


> Hi all. I was hoping for some advice on a good resource for mastering the flute. My teenage daughter has taken it up at school and she is really keen to master the basics as quickly as possible as she has ambitions to add to her repertoire of instruments in the near future. She has really taken to the musical arts (she already plays piano) and intends to go on to study it at college and university, all being well. And of course I am 100% behind her. She has access to her tutor once a week but anything else we can find to guide her would be an added bonus. I've been searching around for ebooks and learning resources for the flute for sale online but I was wondering if anybody had any specific recommendations. Is there a go to source for all instruments? That would be really handy as she starts to take on more. She has hinted that she would like to learn to play the violin also at some point. I am so proud of her. Anyway, apologies for waffling. Any pointers that anybody can offer will be much appreciated.





Pugg said:


> We do have some flute players on this site, so stay tuned, if they know they help.


Thanks for the response Pugg. I'll look forward to hearing from them when they have the time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hello! I think I may be who you are looking for!

You say your daughter is teenager? In middle school or high school? How long has she been playing now? If she already reads music, that's an added bonus.

My prescription (depending on her levels she may be able to skip some):

Intermediate is good place to start unless your daughter just started, for which she could use Elementary method:









Advanced Volumes 1 and 2:









Books 1 and 2 (instead of buying like 10 different etude books, these compilations extract the best ones from other etude collections):









A MUST HAVE! I cannot stress this enough. It's maybe $40 but it will make all the difference. Learning notes is only half of flute playing. Tone quality and production is number one priority for a flutist, especially for a young learner. May be good to start in her 3rd or 4th year:









In high school she should begin looking at this book:









The Moyse book and the _Modern Flutist_ are 2 books I'm working on in graduate school now at conservatory, redoing them from my high school years. It's great to go back to them. But I don't recommend the Modern Flutist until she's trained for at least 4-5 years. I started the _Modern Flutist_ in my 6th year.

A supplemental book which I've only done a little bit out of, and I don't find it as important as the other books but here it is:
https://www.amazon.com/Exercises-Taffanel-Gaubert-Essential-Technique/dp/B00U4DPYYA

Mention these books to her private flute teacher. If they don't know what these books are, particularly the Cavally etude compilations and anything by Moyse, get another teacher. I'm serious lol. I hope to be that knowledgeable teacher to my own students one day to get them on the right foot. If your teacher doesn't know how to teach Moyse tone exercises, or how to teach etudes, that's not going to be good for your daughter.

My free advice ^_^


----------



## musicprofessor

This source might be helpful to you https://www.musicprofessor.com/collections/woodwinds/products/flute-beginning

 I'm scared if I can suggest any third party website link to help you


----------



## jurianbai

Welcome to the site. I myself just learn flute for a year and a one month by now. It's a really new world for me and I believe I had been playing flute everyday since then.

I use Youtube very strongly. Mainly because I learn more by visual and hearing rather than reading the notes. Your daughter should be graceful for having a tutor so that she/he can pointed out the correct technique. Just having her always motivated. Do some social jamming with fellow musicians, usually with the same level, that will keep her advance quickly and also enjoy playing flute.


----------

